# M.V. Cape Grenville june 60 to Feb 61



## looneylectrics (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone know Mick Woods. I went to school with him many years ago and then sailed with him on the Cape Grenville, he was unlucky enough to be hospitalised for our 3 week stay in Hong Kong. Hope your happy and healthy where ever you are Mick. I heard he got married in OZ but who knows!


----------

